# 6th Sept 2012, NEW POTATOES at the Beanery, Loughborough Junction with live music from Now



## hilairehair (Aug 17, 2012)

DJs Wilja and Maris Bard dish up a mash of krautrock, post punk, electronica, spazzcore, exotica, free jazz & psychedelia for your delectation

Also live music from Now

http://soundcloud.com/now-the-band

At the Beanery, underneath Loughborough Junction station, SW9 8SA. 

Thursday 6th September 2012
£3 admisson
8pm-11.30pm
https://www.facebook.com/new.potatoes#!/new.potatoes


----------



## hilairehair (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------

